# Kawał polega na tym, że...



## vizz2

I wonder whether there is an equivalent of Polish "Kawał *polega na* tym, że...". I would prefer something else than "The joke is about..." or "The sense of joke is that..."


----------



## NotNow

More context would be helpful.


----------



## BezierCurve

The thing is, ... ?


----------



## majlo

Hmmm, what about _the joke consists in..._?


----------



## kknd

Or maybe word-for-word meaning _the joke relies on_?


----------



## majlo

I don't think _relies on _works here.


----------



## .Jordi.

A jednak w Google jest kilkaset użyć _joke relies on_:_
— This joke relies on the hearer's knowledge of spelling_
_— In this specific instance, one factor is that the joke relies on providing surprising_
_— Though he refers to the imaginary surgeon as 'she', ... think the joke relies on the surgeon being female?_
_— The joke relies on the known East/West cultural difference that in some Asian cultures eating dog is accepted, while in the West it is prohibited by custom_
etc.

Czyżby za wszystkimi tymi użyciami stali Polacy _in disguise_?


----------



## majlo

.Jordi. said:


> A jednak w Google jest kilkaset użyć _joke relies on_:_
> — This joke relies on the hearer's knowledge of spelling_
> _— In this specific instance, one factor is that the joke relies on providing surprising_
> _— Though he refers to the imaginary surgeon as 'she', ... think the joke relies on the surgeon being female?_
> _— The joke relies on the known East/West cultural difference that in some Asian cultures eating dog is accepted, while in the West it is prohibited by custom_
> etc.
> 
> Czyżby za wszystkimi tymi użyciami stali Polacy _in disguise_?



Kilkaset to, jak na Google, bardzo mało.  Same cytaty nic nie dają, niestety. Przydałyby się linki, bo nie chce mi się wierzyć, że to przykłady pochodzące od native speakerów. To mi wygląda na typowy _polishism_. _Rely on _ma kilka znaczeń, ale "polegać" (w sensie istoty działania) się w nich nie zawiera. Właściwie to przypominam nawet sobie sytuację, kiedy dawno temu w Anglii - w rozmowie z native speakerem - sam użyłem tego zwrotu w tym znaczeniu. Reakcja była taka, że mój interlokutor nie wiedział, o czym mówię.


----------



## .Jordi.

Być może jest to jakieś bardzo specjalistyczne użycie tego słowa? Pytam, ponieważ np. pierwszy podany przeze mnie przykład pochodzi z książki o językowej analizie żartów (tutaj link do strony, na której znajduje się ten przykład), drugi również zahacza o pole językoznawstwa. Może warto zapytać o to native speakerów na English Only bądź sprowadzić ich do naszego wątku?
Ale to tylko takie moje dywagacje...


----------



## kknd

Z tym polem językoznawstwa chyba chodzi o co innego. Wyrażenie _kawał polega na tym_ w sensie przez nas używanym niesie nieco inne znaczenie niż przedstawione w książce; tam, wg mnie, wyrażenie _relies on_ oznacza raczej _istota kawału zasadza się na_, _kawał jest śmieszny, ponieważ_. Tutaj mamy nieco inne użycie (inne spotykane: _dowcip polega na_), spróbowałbym je tłumaczyć jako: _the trick is..., the thing is..._, choć nie wiem, czy to byłoby to...


----------



## majlo

Jordi ma rację. Z tym trzeba udać się do native speakerów.  Sam jestem bardzo ciekawy, co na ten temat powiedzą. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7499747#post7499747


----------



## Ben Jamin

vizz2 said:


> I wonder whether there is an equivalent of Polish "Kawał *polega na* tym, że...". I would prefer something else than "The joke is about..." or "The sense of joke is that..."


 
Did you think about an explanation of a joke, or did you intend to translate the Polish idiom "Dowcip polega na tym", that is "the matter is", but you chose your own, altered variant of the idiom?


----------

